# My apple id password just won't work



## ConfusedSue

I successfully changed my apple id password, but it will not work. Does anybody have any solutions?


----------



## etaf

i had that issue Friday and had a different ID when I eventually logged in after resetting the password three times
try resetting again on the web, forgotten password


----------



## tompatrick

ConfusedSue said:


> I successfully changed my apple id password, but it will not work. Does anybody have any solutions?


Read This from Apple

"When you create a new Apple ID or make certain changes to your account, Apple will require you to sign in by following the link in a verification email. This is to help protect your identity and keep your account secure. Some Apple services, such as FaceTime and GameCenter, require email validation."

more:http://support.apple.com/kb/he37


----------



## Elvandil

Other than that, the rules prevent us from offering any more password help. Sorry.


----------

